# How to remove Music from Ubuntu 14.04 file manager



## chris (May 15, 2014)

I want to remove Music, Videos and Pictures from File Manager in ubuntu.

*i.imgur.com/dLUvGJb.jpg

I tried editing files



> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
> ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks



changes to *~/.config/user-dirs.dirs*  get lost on reboot.

* ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks* changes don't get reverted on reboot, but it look like not the correct file, it is only used for bookmark ?


----------

